# How long should I leave the dye on for?



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey, I just bought Miss Clairol dye in Iced Brown(light brown with a blue-violet base) and 20v developer. My hair is already dyed light brown but it is brassy looking now and I have about an inch of dark brown roots. How long should I let the dye process on my brassy ends? It has a 30minute max time but I know that amount of time will turn my hair very dark and I don't want that. I just want to take out the brassy tone and keep my hair the lightest shade of brown that I can with this dye. 

What do you think~5mins,10mins or 15mins?


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, so you want the hair to match your regrowth or you want to cover the regrowth with a new colour?? I'm confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Buuut, I'd say the colour in the box is what you're going to get, no matter if you leave it on for ten minutes or the full time. 

Sounds to me like you need a toner instead of a new colour all together.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe the 20v developer stops working after 30 minutes anyway.  I'd say leave the color on for 20 minutes.  But if you're trying to get rid of brassiness rather than getting color, I agree a toner is more likely what you need.  You'll want a violet toner to get rid of the brassiness.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 5, 2010)

Where do you find toner for darker hair, Sally's always just has toner for blondes, or is it the same? I just want to take out the brassiness,refresh my color, plus even out my roots.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2010)

Should be the same.  But if you're wanting to refresh your color and even out your roots, then I'd go with what you were originally going to do (sorry if I didn't read your post clearly).  Use the toner only after if you're still detecting brassiness.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 6, 2010)

toner is just demi-permanant color for the most part so any demi will do


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 9, 2010)

So I only needed to do 10 minutes and I got the color I wanted. The Miss Clairol dye was sooo conditioning too, I used it with Clairol's creme developer and was amazed at how soft my hair was right after I washed it out! I've never used it before.


----------

